# Cool Skinny Water W/Awesome Pole Plat.



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

View attachment 53780


This is a custom made boat and we added the grab bar, tiller extension,transome support and poleing platfrom!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Picture of Platform*


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Sexy


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a sick looking ride.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

whats that black thing hanging off the jack plate?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JoshH said:


> whats that black thing hanging off the jack plate?


It isn't actually hanging off the jack plate. It's part of the trim tabs, it just looks like part of the jack plate.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> It isn't actually hanging off the jack plate. It's part of the trim tabs, it just looks like part of the jack plate.


lol, I don't believe that's what he's referring to... :whistling: 

While I'm here that rig and the fab work is sweet for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

JoshH said:


> whats that black thing hanging off the jack plate?


I hear it's one of the sweet new shallow water anchors


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

mercury does make pretty good anchors!


----------

